# Siamese Algea Eaters sightings?



## js97 (Jun 11, 2008)

anyone seen any of these bad boys?? not the flying fox or the false SAE... looking to pick up 3 or so to control some of this hair algea...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

There are some at PJ's pickering I think.... Middle island, side closest to the reptile wall. First tank in the middle from the front 

might wanna call before hand as I am only there one day a week


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

These sites will help with the identification of the true SAE

http://www.petresources.net/fish/article/sae.html
http://www.thekrib.com/Fish/Algae-Eaters/

With three impostors will the real SAE please stand up!  Almost like the old CBC show Frontpage Challenge.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hmm thanks for letting me know calmer. Apparently the ones at work are not true sae...


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

that happen's aaaall the time and certainly isn't a knock against the value of the establishment you work in, though.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I've got Chinese Algae Eaters and they are doing a great job. 









This rock was green...I watched him mow across the rock like it was a lawn....straight lines too. lol


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

i see that, in the last photo, you also have a "bacon rock". every time i look at my bacon rock I get very hungry.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm having dinner right now. Not bacon though.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> that happen's aaaall the time and certainly isn't a knock against the value of the establishment you work in, though.


Actually all the fish I get from there are of good quality.
They are listed as Siamese Flying Fox and it was exactly were Ciddian said the tank would be. I don't know how she remembers where everything is in the store . 
You never know with the tank tags as some can be mislabelled or there is a mix of SAE and Flying Foxes in the same tank. Also Siamese Algae Eaters and Siamese Flying Fox names get interchanged a lot.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a false siamese AE I would like a true one myself. Mine was called a Thai Flying Fox


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

lol thanks Calmer  I'd definatly let people know if the fish should not be sold. Nothing bothers me more than getting home and getting a better look at my fish and going wtf is that? 

I will keep an eye out. I find the true SAE's and false are so bloody hard to tell apart.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> I'm having dinner right now. Not bacon though.


mmmmmm


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

mmmmmmmMMMM bacon rock!!!


I can't say I've seen that egg rock at the lfs though....if you see any let me know. Could be a good entrant in this months POTM


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

SAE's aren't gonna help with your hair algae problem, just a heads up.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

i found some SAE's ...they seem to have hidden in my tank


----------

